# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ***..نقل مباشر..للمغامرة غير محسوبة العواقب ! ! !

## اواب محمد

*مباشرة من منزل الأخ حسكو المغفور له باذن الله بعد معاناته هذه، ننقل لكم وقائع مغامرتنا المخيفة التي قررنا خوضها في امازون الخرطوم ومثلث برمودته اطراف (سوبا شرق) بالحدود مع شمال دارفور !
كنا نود نقل المغامرة منذ ليلة البارحة، لكن لظروف الكهرباء المتعثرة، والشبكة الضعيفة تعذر الامر خاصة بعد القتال القوي الذي خاضه كل من عبدالعزيز 24 وحافظ النور ضد الاصلة التي تقطن جوار منزل الاخ حسكو..
اضافة للامطار التي هطلت علينا بغزارة..
نواصل..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الآن صوت الذئاب يعلو بالمنطقة على الرغم من اننا في منتصف النهار..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ضياع بحاري...لخروجه لجمع بعض عصا الوقود..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*نحاول الاتصال به الآن..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بحار ي رد على المكالمة لكن الخط يشخشخ ونسمع صوت الآن وهو يصيح..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*نسمع صوت زئير في الهاتف....
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بحاري يقتحم المنزل جاريا ويقفل الباب بالطربيزة...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ويصيح..اسد..اسد..اسد..دثروني دثروني..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حاله لا يسر..بنطلون برجل واحدة..قميصه نصفه مفقود..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حالة توتر تسود جو المنزل..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الآن برق وغيوم سوداء كثيفة..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حسكو يخفف على بحاري ويقول ليهو : عادي بتحصل كتييييير..

فيجيب بحاري : انت ماوكلي انا ذنبي شنو..؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حافظ يسأل عن طريقة للخروج لاداء صلاة الجمعة وعن اقرب جامع..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*فيجيب حسكو : اقرب جامع يقع بعد مستنقع التماسيح، والذي تحيط به حفرة الجحيم وهي لافاعي الكوبرا المجلجلة، والحفرة دي لازم نعديعا عشان نصل حي العقارب وهناك ح نركب مركب عشان نعدي بحر القروش، بعدها بلاقونا قطاع الطرق ديل ممكن نحنكهم ما مشكلة (هنا يتدخل بحاري مقاطعا حسكو) : القطاع وحنكتهم، البحنك لينا التماسيح ديل منو..؟!!
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حافظ يرد ساخرا : نحن ما نصلي مع التماسيح دي واهي تبقى صلاة جمعة وغائب مرة واحدة..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الآن الامطار تهطل بغزارة، والسواد يحل..والبرق بضرب برج الهاتف..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*احد الاشخاص يطرق الباب بقوة...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الجميع متردد في الفتح او نعمل نايمين...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حسكو : يا جماعة يكون (عابر سبيل)..؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عزو: علي الطلاق لو بقى (كبد الحقيقة) ما بنفتح..!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حافظ : يا جماعة نفتح وكل زول يشيل ليهو عصاية ونقيف جنب الباب..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الكل يوافق..ويتسلح الآن..الجميع امام الباب في انتظار الضحية...الجميع يترقب..حسكو يتقدم برااااحة ويمسك بقبضة الباب......ويفتح..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*مفاجأة...انه عضو المنبر فرغلي..!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الكل يتنفسون الصعداء..والبسمة والباشاشة بادية على الجوه لقدوم فرغلي غير المتوقع....
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الامطار تتوقف..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*محاولة الامن من حسكو لاشعال الحطب..للتدفئة..وتناول وجبة خفيفة خاصة بعد الجوع الذي اصابنا وخلو المنطقة من خدمات البيت السوري وسيدي بيه وامواج..
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*دا كلو عشان لم تدعونا كنا على الأقل خففنا عليكم شوية وقدمنا ليكم الحماية اللازمة من جور المنطقة لكن ماتخافوا حنرسل ليكم طيارات إغاثة سريعة 
                      :1 (23)::21::624293::enfjaar::14_6_8[1]:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حسكو يخرج من الشوال المبلول مجموعة من سمك الصير في اعواد..ويضعها على النار..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*هزو يصيح مستغربا : ده شنو يا حسكو..؟؟!!

حسكو : ده الفطور..

عزو : يا راااااجل..؟!!!!!

حسكو : ده كمان خدمات vip ما تجوط في راسي..

عزو : ما ممكن اطلب ديلفري..؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بحاري : اطلب ديلفري..لكن علي الطلاق بالشوفتو بره ده مع الاسود دي..الا زول المطعم يرجع هو زاتو ديلفري..!!!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*قلت منو فرغلى دا منو لكن ياناس المنبر بتعرفو العضو دا ياربى دا اكون جاى من كوكب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

دا كلو عشان لم تدعونا كنا على الأقل خففنا عليكم شوية وقدمنا ليكم الحماية اللازمة من جور المنطقة لكن ماتخافوا حنرسل ليكم طيارات إغاثة سريعة 
                      :1 (23)::21::624293::enfjaar::14_6_8[1]:




غايتو يالبركان بس الله مرقك...ياخي قبل شوية رفعت البطانية داير ارقد..لقيت ليك تلاتة ارانب، وسنجابين وخمسة ظاريبان وراكونين..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

قلت منو فرغلى دا منو لكن ياناس المنبر بتعرفو العضو دا ياربى دا اكون جاى من كوكب المريخ



ياخي ده كوكب بي زاتو يا حببببببببة..!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*فرغلي بسلم عليك يا البركان الهادي..وقال ليك المغامرة كان فاقداك..تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عزو يرفض اكل صير الشوال المبلول ويصر على الديلفري..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عظمة  بعد وصوله يزهج ويرد بعنف : يا عزو اتحشي قبل ما تتحشي بيك الضباع البرة دي..!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

فرغلي بسلم عليك يا البركان الهادي..وقال ليك المغامرة كان فاقداك..تهئ تهئ..



تسلم كتير يافرغلى بس على حسب علمى عزو ماماشى الصلاة خلوهوا عشان فرغلى محتاج ليهو إنشاء الله أكون شايل هوفر وعدة الصيانة بس أعملو حسابكم من الأسود والثعالب 



               :chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::  chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::c  hris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::ch  ris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chris::chr  is::chris::chris::chris::chris:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*يا للهول..الآن اسد ينط في الحوش..!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*عندكم أسطوانة وندوز ولا نرسل ليكم أسطوانة غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

عظمة بعد وصوله يزهج ويرد بعنف : يا عزو اتحشي قبل ما تتحشي بيك الضباع البرة دي..!!!!!




اول حاجة الزول دا جا مع فرغلى ولا فرغلى جا براهو ؟؟؟eisawi
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن

البركان الهادئ,اواب محمد,mido77+,سامرين+
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حسكو يحمل مقشاشة..حافظ شاحن الموبايل..عزو يحمل فرشة الاسنان ويصيح بس بس جر جر..
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الدكتورة أكيد فى حالة زهول مما يحصل مع ناس حافظ النور والعقد الفريد
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

مفاجأة...انه عضو المنبر فرغلي..!!!!!!!!




الله يسألك دا مكان فرغلى بجى ليهو ؟؟؟ والله الا يكون عظمة وصف ليهو كرتون كسلا اول ... 


تخريمة :

انت الليلة مالك يا اخوى ؟؟ شامى لى ريحة حاجة كدة ما كويسة ... تكون يا ربى عملتها ............ ومشيت الـــــــــ.............................؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بحاري يرد ساخرا على عزو : بس بس جر جر...؟؟!! رايك شنو كمان نجيب ليهو علبة تونة..؟!!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الاسد يشاهد الموقف امامه.......يفطس من الضحك.....ويعود ادراجه..!!
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

حسكو يحمل مقشاشة..حافظ شاحن الموبايل..عزو يحمل فرشة الاسنان ويصيح بس بس جر جر..





يا شباب انتو متأكدين دا منبر مريخاب اون لاين ؟؟؟ 

اواب يا اخوى سنة 2012 باقى ليها 48 ساعة بتهضرب مالك ..:CEDP_Stealer:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

عندكم أسطوانة وندوز ولا نرسل ليكم أسطوانة غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز



رسل لينا ديلفري لعزو..تهئ تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*قلوبنا معاك ياعزو أنت لسع فى الحياة دى ماشفت حاجة وفى ناس منتظرنك وناس آمالها عليك
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اول حاجة الزول دا جا مع فرغلى ولا فرغلى جا براهو ؟؟؟eisawi



ده سعال..؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الله يسألك دا مكان فرغلى بجى ليهو ؟؟؟ والله الا يكون عظمة وصف ليهو كرتون كسلا اول ... 


تخريمة :

انت الليلة مالك يا اخوى ؟؟ شامى لى ريحة حاجة كدة ما كويسة ... تكون يا ربى عملتها ............ ومشيت الـــــــــ.............................؟؟؟



امشي وين وانا محاصر بقطيع من وحيد القرن..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

قلوبنا معاك ياعزو أنت لسع فى الحياة دى ماشفت حاجة وفى ناس منتظرنك وناس آمالها عليك



غايتو المأمل عليهو الاسد البره ده..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الدكتورة أكيد فى حالة زهول مما يحصل مع ناس حافظ النور والعقد الفريد



بالله كلمها ترسل لينا معينات طبية...

عزو ده اتجرح من العود بتاع الصير..
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الدكتورة أكيد فى حالة زهول مما يحصل مع ناس حافظ النور والعقد الفريد






والله يابركان حالة زهول دى زاتها بسيطه انا فى حالة رعب الله يتلطف بيهم مساكين ماشكلهم حايروسوا معانا .
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عزو يصر على الخروج...ومحاولة لمنعه..
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*يادكتورة دايرين ادوات ومعدات إسعافات اولية وعربة إسعاف وأغشى ناس المطافى برضو وماتنسى المعلبات وماء صحى للشرب
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عزو يخرج راسه بالباب ويصيح : الاسد الراجل يجي هنا عشان اكلم ليهو عظمة يشوف شغلو معاهو..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					




والله يابركان حالة زهول دى زاتها بسيطه انا فى حالة رعب الله يتلطف بيهم مساكين ماشكلهم حايروسوا معانا .



نحن مروسين في حفرة الجحيم..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*فرغلي..يطمئن الجميع ويدعوهم للراحة..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الجميييييييييييييييييع يقول وبصوت واااااااااحد لفرغلي : حاااااااااااااضر...!!!
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالله انت عندكم ZOO ونحن ما عارفين زمان قالوا بنوا عليها برج الفاتح 
حكسو يا ماوكلي :CEDP_Stealer:
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*عزو يرفض : النايمين ليها شنو..؟؟ ولو جا نمر وقام بينا النوم ده نصرفو وين..؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بالله انت عندكم ZOO ونحن ما عارفين زمان قالوا بنوا عليها برج الفاتح 
حكسو يا ماوكلي :CEDP_Stealer:



هو زوو..لكن من غير سياج..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الآن دعونا نستمتع بوجبة صير الشوال المبلول ونعود اليكم..
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالله كلمها ترسل لينا معينات طبية...

عزو ده اتجرح من العود بتاع الصير..





معينات شنو يااواب انتو محتاجين فريق اطباء بحالو ده كان حصلكم. والله قلوبنا معاكم.
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الذين يشاهدون الآن 

البركان الهادئاواب محمد,musab aljakسامرينطارق حامد
 لا عجب أخوتى مصعب الجاك وشيخ طارق ,د.سامرين فنحنا نستعد لتحويل هذه المجموعة لقسم  العلاج النفسى بى مستوصف المريخ التخصصى بالنادى الأسرى بالخرطوم 2012م  إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

يادكتورة دايرين ادوات ومعدات إسعافات اولية وعربة إسعاف وأغشى ناس المطافى برضو وماتنسى المعلبات وماء صحى للشرب





مرحلة الاسعافات الاوليه اتعدوها خلاص وعربة اسعاف واحده دى تسعف ليك منو والا منو سريع ابلغوا وزارة الصحه تشوف لينا عربات اسعاف اضافيه
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*قال تعالى :(يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِي لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ(9)فَإِذَا قُضِيَتْ الصَّلَاةُ فَانتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ(10). الجمعة. يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِي لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ(9)فَإِذَا قُضِيَتْ الصَّلَاةُ فَانتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ(10) 
                                    صدق الله العظيم 
أنا ماشى أصلى فى جامع المريخ أنتو وين يافرغلى 

*

----------


## ابو حسن

*يا أواب أفيدنا بحجم الاصابات و الخسائر 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بحارى لاواب : اركب معاى نمشى نجيب معينات
اواب : ابدا انت ما عنك رخصة قيادة
بحارى : اسى نحن بنقرا ليك انت عندك قيد صحفى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ليطمئن الجميع  الامن مستتب
 وبعد ان عدنا من صلاة الجمعة اواب حالته هدأت والمسألة كانت نفسيه وتخيلات 
دعواتكم للاخ اواب 



*

----------


## Deimos

*ما قصرت يا أواب إتلومت معاي بما فيه الكفاية .. قلت لي بس وجر .. أصبر بس نروق ليك ...

أحكي ليكم حالة أواب بعد منتصف الليل عند منتصف الليل ...

*

----------


## صخر

*معقولة بوست للدردشة الونسة مشاركاتو تقرب للمية مشاركة 
وبوست الاخ موسي القطاني عن النادي الاسري الذي يحتاج الي دعكم له بكل ماتستطعون من مقترحات  ودعم مادي ونقاش في كيفية انزاله علي ارض الواقع 
من الملاحظ في المنتديات ان الناس دائما بتنصرف عن البوستات الجادة التي فيها مصلحة الكيان المحسوسة وتتناقش في مواضيع انصرافية لا تفيد الكيان بشئ
يااحباب نحن في  مرحلة مفصلية تتطلب منا الجدية والعمل الحقيقي لا الحديث والتنظير الذي لا يفيد بشئ 
مع
خالص مودتي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بوست . . .  . .


:a029:
 

:A12:

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ليطمئن الجميع  الامن مستتب
 وبعد ان عدنا من صلاة الجمعة اواب حالته هدأت والمسألة كانت نفسيه وتخيلات 
دعواتكم للاخ اواب 






ياعظمة رابطة أطباء المريخ - مستوصف المريخ التخصصى
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*غايتو  الشـــــــافع  دا  حبوبتو   تحكى  ليه  القصة  فى  البيت كل يوم بالليل  ويجى  يعمل  ليها       Forward اقترح  عليك  تسمى قصتك  دى  

فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرغلى   وألأسد  أو   من  حكــــــــــــاوي   حبــــــــــوبة  

أواب  رقد    فى   الحوش   جــــــــانا  باليل  داخل  قلنا  ليه  مالك   قال  شايف  ليه واحد لابس  طاقية  بعاين بالحيطة  وشكلو  حرامى  ...قلت  ليه  حرامى لابس  طـــــــاقية  ؟ هو  دخل  يسرق   ولا  داخل  على  جــــــامع  ؟  عزو  قال  لي   يكون  حرامي  جاهو  حمار   النوم  يكون  ماشى  عقـــــــــد  

يا  أواب  بطل   تـــــــــــــأليف   وأضغــــــــــــــــــاث  أحلام 
                          و


















أرعوي  يا هذا ....

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

غايتو  الشـــــــافع  دا  حبوبتو   تحكى  ليه  القصة  فى  البيت كل يوم بالليل  ويجى  يعمل  ليها       Forward اقترح  عليك  تسمى قصتك  دى  

فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرغلى   وألأسد  أو   من  حكــــــــــــاوي   حبــــــــــوبة  

أواب  رقد    فى   الحوش   جــــــــانا  باليل  داخل  قلنا  ليه  مالك   قال  شايف  ليه واحد لابس  طاقية  بعاين بالحيطة  وشكلو  حرامى  ...قلت  ليه  حرامى لابس  طـــــــاقية  ؟ هو  دخل  يسرق   ولا  داخل  على  جــــــامع  ؟  عزو  قال  لي   يكون  حرامي  جاهو  حمار   النوم  يكون  ماشى  عقـــــــــد  

يا  أواب  بطل   تـــــــــــــأليف   وأضغــــــــــــــــــاث  أحلام 
                          و


















أرعوي  يا هذا ....




براحة براحة براحة عليهوا ياحسكو الود متعود كل يوم الســ9:00م ـــاعة أشرب اللبن يعنى لو كان شربتوهوا اللبن دا كل

و ماكان بحصل لكن الجايات أكتر من الرايحات أما عبد العزيز كان تدوهوا شوكلاته
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*والله  يا بركان   اواب  قال  عاوز سيرلاكس  وحاجات  كدة  تانية ما عرفتها  وعزو قال  عاوز بورد  يقطعوا فيه  اللحم   الأولاد  شهادة عربية  هــــــايس 

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

والله  يا بركان   اواب  قال  عاوز سيرلاكس  وحاجات  كدة  تانية ما عرفتها  وعزو قال  عاوز بورد  يقطعوا فيه  اللحم   الأولاد  شهادة عربية  هــــــايس 




:dn3:   :2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4::2uge4p4:والطف  ولة دى ياحسكو أجمل حاجة لمن أكبروا تانى مافى والبراءة واضحة عليهم خليهم اعيشوا طفولتهم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

معقولة بوست للدردشة الونسة مشاركاتو تقرب للمية مشاركة 
وبوست الاخ موسي القطاني عن النادي الاسري الذي يحتاج الي دعكم له بكل ماتستطعون من مقترحات  ودعم مادي ونقاش في كيفية انزاله علي ارض الواقع 
من الملاحظ في المنتديات ان الناس دائما بتنصرف عن البوستات الجادة التي فيها مصلحة الكيان المحسوسة وتتناقش في مواضيع انصرافية لا تفيد الكيان بشئ
يااحباب نحن في  مرحلة مفصلية تتطلب منا الجدية والعمل الحقيقي لا الحديث والتنظير الذي لا يفيد بشئ 
مع
خالص مودتي




الحبيب صخر .. من يقرأ كلامك يعتقد بأن معظم مواضيع المنبر إنصرافية أو ترفيهية بالمعني الأصح .. مع أن الصفحة الأولي لاتحوي أكثر من 3 مواضيع كحد أقصي من جملة 35 موضوع يخص المريخ ولكل عضو الحرية في إختيار وتصفح المواضيع التي تناسبه ..
كما أن المواضيع الترفيهية لابد منها للترويح علي الأعضاء من حين إلي حين ...

تحياتي
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا أواب أنا قلت ليك تاني ما تقرأ مجلة ميكي .. والمغامرات والقصص البتحصل فيها دي ما حقيقية .. وكمان أبعد من أفلام الرعب خالص ..

بالمناسبة مشيت للدكتور ولا ما مشيت .. أنا مش قلت ليك ما تمسك ...

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااا هاااااااااااااااااع
انا جيت متأخر 
لقيت سوبا انفصلت من السودان القديم ..

اواب 

اها الحاجات الجبتا ليك من مدني عجبتك
اوعك تطقطق الهنابيب كلها 
ادي معاك عزو ..



*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كلو و الاسد يا آواب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اواب ده جايب الكلام ده من وين بس ؟؟؟
*

----------

